

Volatile Markets Could Dry Up Funds For Start-Ups - docgnome
http://www.npr.org/2011/08/11/139551489/volatile-markets-could-dry-up-funds-for-start-ups

======
pasbesoin
Government's real role, regardless of your ideology: To provide some stability
(that in turn justifies/enables investment and, broadly speaking,
collaborative effort).

At that level, recent events and circumstances rate an "epic fail".

OTOH, some of the "business models" of current start-ups seem to be skating on
considerably less than thin ice. There's a limit to how much screen real
estate and specialization you can sell, all the more so given the increasing
financial and authentication friction correspondent with increased
adoption/participation. (A primary reason iTunes and its app store are
"winning".)

